# is roofing felt necessary for a 8x12 shed?



## jmoney (Jun 15, 2010)

I shingled my shed using a 25 year shingle. I did not put down roofing felt because the shed is not going to be heated and it has a steep pitch. there is also some ventilation though it. My friend tells me I'm stupid for not putting down roofing felt. I say it doesn't make much difference because it has ventilation and no heating or cooling going on with vents.I also know that typicall code calls for felt but I also now my shed does not fall under any building code. I'm wondering if anyone has any in put on the matter


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Roofing felt or similar is a secondary protection membrane, should the shingles leak, and isolates the shingles from the sheathing. It is required in some areas, but always a good idea. Since it is a shed, I would not suggest tearing off the roof and starting over.


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

My only input is that one should ask for input before they do something rather than after. After is pretty much a waste of time.


----------



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

jogr said:


> My only input is that one should ask for input before they do something rather than after. After is pretty much a waste of time.


 Sure, but maybe he'll learn that he needs to RE-DO the job, so why not ask? On that note: Hey. It's a SHED. Sure, in an ideal world it should have had felt paper on it. A gal gave me a similarly-roofed shed many years ago, and after her shingles blew off 3 years ago, I put a blue tarp over it till "I get to it". Still there; shed is still standing and not rotting. Tell your buddy "There is a good football game on. Relax and go watch it. Get the food out; I'll be right over." j


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

jklingel said:


> Hey. It's a SHED. Sure, in an ideal world it should have had felt paper on it.


My thoughts exactly. It's a shed. Leave it be.


----------



## xxPaulCPxx (Dec 2, 2006)

The only thing the felt would add - besides an additional layer of protection - is a slip membrane. Basicly, it allows slight movement of the shingles during hot/cold movement without damaging the shingle.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I put it on my shed....I think :laughing:
No sense ripping the roof off to put felt on
They used to roof houses without felt

I would not say you are stupid
With a steep pitch, no heat & new shingles unlikely you will have a problem


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

I just finished building 8 sheds without felt/paper, so they should be good.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

jmoney said:


> I shingled my shed using a 25 year shingle. I did not put down roofing felt because the shed is not going to be heated and it has a steep pitch. there is also some ventilation though it. My friend tells me I'm stupid for not putting down roofing felt. I say it doesn't make much difference because it has ventilation and no heating or cooling going on with vents.I also know that typicall code calls for felt but I also now my shed does not fall under any building code. I'm wondering if anyone has any in put on the matter


It is common roofing practice to put felt on any exterior structure, be it shed, dog or bird house.
The reasons given for not putting it on are as valid as saying, " I built it on Tuesday."
Look at it as a learning experience. 
Ron


----------

